# Repeats pics for those who missed them before



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am posting these as some of you may not have seen them before, but for othes sorry to have to repeat it again. You can send me PM if you have any questions .

benita 1945


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Love those flowers- they look like they are just folded fabric?


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful work, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!! What talent! Those are all wonderful! Thank you for sharing them with us! You have created some beautiful things! I love them all!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh wow. I want them all.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

bwtyer said:


> Love those flowers- they look like they are just folded fabric?


Yes they are folded fabric circles .

Benita 1945


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

All of these are just beautiful! What talent and patience.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

All the items shown are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

You certainly are a very talented woman. Great work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are a very creative lady! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

You do amazing work!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Such beautiful items you have created! Wow. Nice work!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting these Benita. You are very talented and creative.I love all of these items. :-D


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely work. I love the Christmas trees.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

You are so creative and do such beautiful work. Thank you for posting these great ideas. I have even bookmarked them for future use.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You are certainly very crafty. Thanks for sharing all the beautiful projects.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Benita, those flowers blew me away! How did you make them? Of course I loved your other cool stuff as well, but I never saw the flowers.


----------



## Fiona41254 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love all your creations!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful work ! Very creative.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the trees


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Gorgeous, thank you.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So inspiring! I especially like the painted rock ideas. I'll have to check out Pinterest and learn more about doing this.

Thanks for posting all these lovely pictures. You are truly amazing!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

You are one patient and talented crafter.. wonderful work.. love to see your creations.. xo WS


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!!! and yes, WOW!!! Truly Amazing work. Thanks for the "Eye Parade". So inspiring.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

You are ridiculously clever! Great crafts and hints of (yet even more!) things to do! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

Your crafts are gorgeous. You could make a mint at a bazaar.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

What a talented lady! They are all beautiful


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

very nice ideas about painting the rocks , I would love to do this project with my grand kids.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Again, you are amazing. I love seeing all your work.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, you are very creative. I love everything.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you point us in the direction of how to make the flowers?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You are a very talented lady. Your work is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I think your work is stupendous and you are definitely a crafter extraordinaire. Keep up the good work and pics are always welcome.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I think your work is stupendous and you are definitely a crafter extraordinaire. Keep up the good work and pics are always welcome.


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Your work is amazing. Could you point me in the right direction to get the instructions on the folded material flowers, as would love to make some.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. You are a very talented lady. Beautiful.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thankis every one


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

You are very talented


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

scottie55 said:


> Your work is amazing. Could you point me in the right direction to get the instructions on the folded material flowers, as would love to make some.[/quo
> 
> I only just saw your message and will try in my busy schedule send you the site if I can find it again . Remind me about it if I forget with a P M ok?
> 
> Benita


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the idea. Beautiful


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Darling you are talented. Some people have tried these kind of things "just a glue gun and some paper" they say. Let me tell you. Not everyone has the "gift". When I attempt crafts made from discarded items, they end up looking like a pile of garbage with bits glued on here and there. An in-law of mine is a lovely elderly Japanese woman she met my old uncle during the War. She made absolutely stunning tiny umbrellas out of empty cigarette boxes. They look like they should be in a museum. If I tried it, it would look like nothing more than folded up discarded ciggy packs! not like the dainty beautiful umbrellas she did.


----------

